# Todays pianist - Nelson Freire



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*I immidiately fell for this brasilian pianist. Mature, but still fresh. He even got my eyes open for chopin, wich I found uninterresting, an far to sentimental. Not with Feire. It is like opening a rich scrapbook.*

Here are some links to general info about Feire

 - My Freire Spotify list

* - wikipedia
 - youtube documentary
 - naxos bio*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nelson Freire 
Chopin: The Nocturnes*

*This is an lovly album, nostalgic, but not to sentimental. Fantastic mature and genuine interpretation. You feel like lay down and just recieve the beauty. If not Choipin is played exeptionally good, I dont want to listen to him. With Freire I want more, MORE*

* - youtube
 - allmusic
 - spotify*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nelson Freire plays Debussy*

*Few componists is so rich in the lyrical aspect as Debussy. Freire captures every fragment, and adds his own warmth and insightfull personality. You just want to fly away on soft clouds and go where the wind blows you.*

*Debussy Préludes book 1 - nelson freire - part 1
Debussy Préludes book 1 - nelson freire - part 2
Debussy Préludes book 1 - nelson freire - part 3
Debussy Préludes book 1 - nelson freire - part 4
Debussy Préludes book 1 - nelson freire - part 5
 - childrens corner part1
- childrens corner part2
 - amazon
 - spotify*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Chopin: Piano Sonata No 3, Études Op 25, Etc *

*Nelson Freire*

* 1. 
Sonata for Piano no 3 in B minor, B 155/Op. 58 
2. 
Etudes (12) for Piano, Op. 25 
3. 
Nouvelles Etudes (3) for Piano, B 130 *

*Delightfull listening! Freire is absolutely brilliant. The sczertso in the sonata hits you as a gunshot of artistic brillianse. The darker and lingering largo needs another angel, but Freire submits the thoughtfullness and lyrical palett that lays there without getting to heavy. And with the finale he gives us brilliant tecnique and glorious passages, without getting to powerfull and dramatic. I have listened to pianists that have to play as strong and intense as posible in movements like this. Then I loose interrest.

The etudes are a little treasure chest of fine melodies and moods. Freire shows his eminense.

The last 3 Nouvelles Etudes are soo beautiful, again brilliant inerpretated by Freire.*

* - Piano sonata no 3 - youtube
 - Etudes (12) - youtube
 - Nouvelles Etudes (3) - youtube*

* - arkivmusic
 - album - spotify*


----------

